# invoice wording



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

figured some of you may get a kick out of this

this is a direct copy paste of an invoice i got from my plumber today for a job. the payment schedule was set so that they were able to bill once they started the rough in.

Description Amount
Started job please pay $***xx.xx

that was the whole description. i almost want to reject it just because the wording is so bad.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, I guess I can appreciate the to the point attitude he puts off. Other than that, that's a pretty weak invoice.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

nothing wrong with that. were you expecting a love letter?:laughing:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

He said please and the rules state that if someone says please you gotta do it.

However, I would have worded it based on contract $ xx.xx


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

chris klee said:


> figured some of you may get a kick out of this
> 
> this is a direct copy paste of an invoice i got from my plumber today for a job. the payment schedule was set so that they were able to bill once they started the rough in.
> 
> ...


2 decimal points is not worth invoicing, 5 is.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

chris klee said:


> figured some of you may get a kick out of this
> 
> this is a direct copy paste of an invoice i got from my plumber today for a job. the payment schedule was set so that they were able to bill once they started the rough in.
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd have liked a reference to which job it was (Started job at 12421 Knuts st, Sacrebleu CA 90210), but it's clear and to the point. What more could you ask for? I'd rather have that than a five page invoice drafted by a team of attorneys :whistling

I like to get to the nut cutting so to speak. I'd rather the plumber spend his time and effort plumbing than doing paperwork - you get charged for it either way.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Granted we don't need to get all Shaksperean, but is it really asking too much to have some details in regards to the jobsite, and some form of what the agreement is?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

It had to be short and sweet. He was too busy structurally weakening with the hole hawg and sawzall.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't really need any more than that, it was just kind of funny how crude it was. Maybe saying started underground piping and coper mains would have made it make a little more readable. 

I was always taught when asking an owner of a commercial building for money, they want to hear a story of why you should get this money.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a plumber that does business in a similar way. The good thing is that the professionalism of his plumbing overshadows the minor annoyance of his business skills. I can live with that.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Is he charging you Tree Fiddy in hour?


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

greg24k said:


> Is he charging you Tree Fiddy in hour?


nah, he is expensive, its more like tree fiddy one/ hr


----------

